# Energy Take Classic complete 5.1 surround system for $299!



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Classi...37229&sr=8-1&keywords=energy+take+classic+5.1

My buddy thinks I'm nuts doing what I'm doing with the HT stuff... but he wanted to get a 5.1 system for his living room... so he bought this. His living room ties into dining/foyer/kitchen... etc. I'd say this room space total will be around 16,000 cu-ft. He flat out says he doesn't care.

My feeling is why even hook the sub up? It's not like it will do any justice in this space. The crazy thing is the dude has tons of money but yet he simply doesn't care about the sound (although he comments that he wasn't happy with the sound in this particular room).

He does have a dedicated HT room where it just has a love seat and a projector and a 5.1 onkyo system he bought for 500 bucks.

I guess some people just don't care. specially since he just broadcasts the projector onto his brown painted wall and think it looks great.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know ppl like that too. Whatdya do.....
I've always seen energy systems reviewed well. My brother had some energy speakers that sounded real nice, although they wouldn't peel off your face if you know what I mean lol. For the sub? I'm almost inclined to agree. I think it'll just get cooked. I tried out an 8" in my space just to see what it would do. Couldn't even tell it was on! My mains (in fairness have 12s) could pummel the poor thing. I think your buddy is nuts, but everyone has priorities. He might think I'm dumb for driving a 1st gen Camaro...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In all honesty its a better speaker system than many starter systems. Agreed that the sub is way underpowerd for that space however it's far better than nothing and can be replace down the road after its cooked


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with the others' comments.
Seems like the Energy Take series have always been reviewed well for what they are. Sounds to me like your friend will be quite happy with them even if you're not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only other budget speaker system I always recommend is this Andrew Jones system
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Given the small size (3") of the "woofers" in the main speakers of the Energy package, they'll need a very high crossover frequency. Think of the "subwoofer" as actually being their woofer and place it under the TV. The high bass frequencies that will be redirected to it will be quite directional, so you want them to seem to be coming from the right direction.

The Pioneer package uses 5.25" woofers, so this is much less the case for it and it costs only slightly more.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I know plenty of people that balk at spending $300 on audio and at least two of these people have 100"+ screens in dedicated HT rooms.

The sub that came with the speaker system should definitely be hooked up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> I know plenty of people that balk at spending $300 on audio and at least two of these people have 100"+ screens in dedicated HT rooms. The sub that came with the speaker system should definitely be hooked up.


 I know these kind too. Drives me nuts. lol I'll stop rant now. 
I'd hook the sub up too, but I know I'd hate it, and probably try to kill it! Lol that's just too much space.


----------

